# My Daytona Blue Tree Fiddy!



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)

Mmmm...she just had bath


----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)

Evening shot near Hartwell Lake


----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)

Alpine 7893


----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)

This is the subwoofer port. It's 2" pvc at 12" long, and it fires towards the driver's side just in front of the rear STB


----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)

The XM tuner is hidden in a secret pan in the glove box










Kicker comp vr 8 (dual voice coil) with Phoenix gold amp hidden behind driver's seat










XM antenna on rear STB










Enjoy! Comments welcome :banana:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I want one 

radio looks jus like my 7995


----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I want one
> 
> radio looks jus like my 7995 *


Yeah Alpine rocks!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I love it


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

DOC Rep that Dirty Dirty!!!


----------



## the doc (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for compliments everybody!


----------

